# Ramped barrel



## buzzoo63 (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it passable to put a ramped barrel in a 1911 that did not come with one. I have a Kimber Tactical Pro and a Springfield and was thinking if the Kimber could be fitted with a ramped barrel like the Springfield it would be better on the alloy frame. Any thoughts ?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, it is possible. The frame would need to be cut by a gunsmith, and the new barrel would have to be fitted to both the slide and frame.

At that point, you will always be stuck with a ramped barrel.

On aluminum 1911s, I prefer a ramped barrel.

A steel piece can also be put into the frame where the aluminum feed ramp is at - no new barrel needed for that. Just a steel ramp insert.


----------

